# Radio with phone



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

Has anyone connected their cell with the factory radio i read on the manual this is an option and was wondering if somebody could give me instructions on how to do it


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*?*

Anybofy???????


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*?*

Anybody???????


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I am going to pick mine up in several days but I don't understand what your talking about. Are you talking about the car connecting to your phone with blue tooth? I have never read anything about this but would be very happy if it does!!!!


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

The bluetooth connection is an option from the Monaro, not available in the US unless you get one shipped from overseas. I emailed a parts guy in Australia and its about 650 AU, not sure what that is US or what shipping is. There is a thread that contains a PDF of the stereo and the bluetooth module is noted in it. I was wanting this option, but since I don't have a bluetooth phone yet, its on the back burner for now.


----------



## Luth (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showpost.php?p=55602&postcount=110


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey, Steve A. here, I'm a GM dealer and I spent approx. 7 days researching this for one of my customers. You'll need a GM PN 92143075 it is only 3.66 + tax and you'll need to find a hands free kit for your phone, make sure it comes with an external speaker (you can put it behind the "holes" in your inst cluster panel) and make sure it will work with the speakers in your stereo! The connector that you get from GM plugs into a harness under dash pass. side and your hands free kit plugs into that. You may need to make a couple of trips to radio shack, I only know of a couple of people to do this, I know it will work though!!!!! Hope this helps, if anyone has anymore ?'s let me know! :cheers


----------



## 04GTOALEX (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks for the help i'll get on it ASAP


----------

